# API test tube-broken



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there another way to still use the test without the broken test tube? The kit is almost brand new and I don't have a way to get another test tube :-(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

you can buy the test tubes online. My bf was flicking the water after rinsing one of my tubes out and accidentally let it go and it smashed against the tank stand. he bought like 6 offline for $2.50 each


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you know where?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

This just happened to me he other day !:x I tripped over a bucket and little tube went flying..:lol:


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Plastic test tubes would work right?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

BECAREFUL because one test tube from one maker could be out by a few drops compared to anothers brand eg
Hagen's 5 ml and APIs 5 ml differ by two or three drops which will throw any test out massively.
um im in australia so we order from australia but theres bound to be SOMEWHERE in ur area to buy them. look at Doctors, Fosters and smith or Live Aqurium webs.

OR usually its 5 ml of tank water, you could buy a cheap medicine cup (or glass shot glass )and a 5 ml syringe from a chemist. measure the water out in a syringe and eject it into the cup/glass

I use the 5ml and 1ml syringes daily, when testing its easier, when medicating i can get the correct dose and when feeding frozen foods (Brine shrimp, blood worms, Daphina etc) I can determine how much a fish has had as not to accidentally over feed:
my 1ml looks like this:









my 5ml:










This is the kind my bf uses to inject acid into his tank to kill pest corals, and dose to kill algae in the fresh water tanks:









these can be brought at chemists and vets, my dads a wildlife carrer so i swiped a few from his supplies he wont miss them ad the vet GIVES them to him, usually they are 50cents to $1.50 at the vet. my pet store sells the 5mls for $0.50


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

That doesn't throw the test off where you're suppose to shake it for 5 seconds?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeh i didnt think of that did i lol.
i was thinking quick easy fix solutions forgot bout the shaking haha.

A plastic one would work just make sure its the right amount of water


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have it in a medicine cup to see if it shows up the same color it has been. The top part was all that broke, so I can still measure with the tube. It seems as long as I stir it in something larger like the medicine cup I can put it back in the test tube to check the color.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bf reckons swirling it will be ok rather then shaking


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I would be quite hesitant about using plastic test tubes for the testing. If you have a look at your booklet with the test, it probably gives warnings about the liquids that you add to the tank water in the test tubes. For example, the ammonia ones are acids (sodium salicylate, sodium hydroxide, and sodium hypochlorite) and are corrosive, so probably not the best thing to be adding to a plastic test tube. Also, the plastic may absorb some of the chemicals and affect your test results.

I'd say the safest thing would be to get glass test tubes as soon as you can if you want to continue the tests.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

API test tubes 24-pack

API single tube w/ cap

More tubes


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> API test tubes 24-pack
> 
> API single tube w/ cap
> 
> More tubes


Awesome! thank you for those links!:-D


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad I was able to help.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really wish I hadn't spent the last of my cash on that test right about now...


----------

